# Renegade archery



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

well mr.gerlach or should i say teammate haha i like your renagade but nothin shoots like the mathews lol


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

The SBD is very similar if not the exact same bow as the SX-5. That is an awesome bow.
http://www.renegadebows.com/p-sx5.html
http://www.renegadebows.com/products/sbd.htm

I shot the SX-5 for a while and the durability and accuracy are top notch. The draw cycle is smoothe and the lil burger shoots fairly fast speed for the package. Not as shockfree as the parrallel bows of today but almost as quiet as the Mathews Outback. (the only bow of the same age I can compare it to)
Overall it is a great hunting bow that packs a lot of punch.


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanx i didn't knowthe ibo or anything about it so thanks for that info.

anymore


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*renegade*

Not sure about the SBD but I have a TR 4 and it shoots great


----------

